# [winmodem] comment s'en passer (résolu)

## MARACHE

Bon, c'est décidé, je ne passerai plus des heures à essayer de faire fonctionner mon winmodem.

J'ai acheté il y a 3 mois un sony Vaio VGN-SZ4MN/B et je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le winmodem HD AUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

(Fabriquant CXT). En théorie, il devrait fonctionner avec  linuxant hsf mais je n'y parviens pas et d'ailleurs je ne sais pas si le jeu envaut la chandelle, je jeux bien payer mais si il faut repayer à chaque compilation de noyau ... Bref abandon en attendant une solution libre ou payante qui marche bien et où l'on ne paye qu'une fois.

Ma question est la suivante: que me conseillez-vous d'utiliser à la place et connaissez-vous des modèles qui s'installent sans problème?

-- modem usb externe?

-- carte PCMCIA?

-- utilisation d'un téléphone portable (trop lent en EDGE-GPRS non?) 

-- carte 3G? Est-ce que cela existe chez orange, ce serait la solution idéale car ne nécessite pas de pirater un téléphone fixe!

Merci pour vos réponses, je n'en peux plus d'être obligé d'utiliser windows!! Et en plus ils me l'ont vendu avec vista, je ne peux même plus utiliser les logiciels que j'avais acheté en particulier mobile Phone Tools!!!Last edited by MARACHE on Sat Aug 18, 2007 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Une solution serait un modem serie "classique" (en restant branche sur le RTC) que tu pourrais relie a ton PC via un adaptateur RS232<=>USB. La plupart de ces adaptateurs (enfin les 4 ou 5 modeles que j'ai pu essaye) fonctionnent tres bien sous Linux pour peu que tu aies compile les bons modules dans ton kernel.

Je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne les modems V92 sous Linux mais a priori, avec l'age de ce genre de materiel, je ne me fais pas trop de souci, il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui sait en faire fonctionner un modele.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne les modems V92 sous Linux mais a priori, avec l'age de ce genre de materiel, je ne me fais pas trop de souci, il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui sait en faire fonctionner un modele.

 

Bien au contraire, c'est telement vieux que le peu de drivers dispo n'ont parfois même pas été porté pour les versions plus récente du kernel. (on en trouve pour du 2.2 et du 2.4)

Ensuite pour les winmodem, qui ne sont pas des vrai modem, car ils n'intègrent aucune norme, ce sont plutot des cartes son, et c'est le soft qui fait tout.

Bref, le projet n'a jamais été fini a ma connaissance.

----------

## Oupsman

 *MARACHE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -- utilisation d'un téléphone portable (trop lent en EDGE-GPRS non?) 
> 
> 

 

Sensiblement équivalent en vitesse à un 56k, voire plus. Pour information, la 3G fait 384 kbps en vitesse max  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin le débit du 3G, c'est à prendre avec des pincettes hein. C'est la vitesse max quand tu es au bon endroit et que ce n'est pas partagé à 10 personnes (le maximum sur une bande, si je me souviens bien) enfin ça reste dans tous les cas proches des performances d'un modem 56K

Me semble avoir vu quelque chose chez SFR pour ça mais je ne sais pas trop, n'étant pas en France.

----------

## MARACHE

Merci pour les réponses mais je ne suis guère plus avancé. Mais alors comment font les linuxiens?

1/ Plus personne n'utilise de modem 56k

2/ Ils arrivent à faire fonctionner leur winmodem

3/ Ils n'ont pas changé de système depuis 2 ans 

4/ Ils l'utilisent sous windows

5/ autre

pitié ne m'obligez pas à continuer à utiliser la solution 4. C'est quand même rageant d'être dans cette situation alors que j'étais toujours arrivé à utiliser mon winmodem sur mes 3 précédents portables et cela depuis près de 10 ans.

Etienne

----------

## geekounet

 *MARACHE wrote:*   

> Merci pour les réponses mais je ne suis guère plus avancé. Mais alors comment font les linuxiens?

 

Ils ont l'ADSL ?  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

J'utilise un modem 56k tous les jours, même si c'est lent, ça roule au poil !

Pour cela, j'ai un port série et un SpeedCom V92 de chez olitec (un affreux machin tout bleu avec quelques diodes).

Je dois dire que ca fonctionne tout seul, avec wvdial (il y a même des interfaces gtk2 (gnome-ppp) ou qt (kwvdial)).

Dans mon cas, il a seulement fallu les drivers pour le ppp (dans le noyau).

Voila, c'est tout et ça marche (connection de chez orange (qui vous suis même en vacances  :Smile:  ), user, mdp et numéro à appeler, rien de plus  :Wink: 

Mais bon, c'est sur, c'est SUPER lent (vive les emerge --sync et les téléchargements de nouveaux programmes. Pour cela, je te conseille gdelta, qui ne charge pas la source, mais un diff de la source en fonction de la version que tu as déja, assez partique)...

Voili voilà,

PS : (boutade inside) tu n'as pas dû beaucoup chercher, j'ai ouvert un topic ici il y a moins d'un mois, avec tout plein de terme exprès pour le retrouver...

LE TOPIC EN QUESTION ====> [Modem RTC] Se connecter au net via une connection 56k ...  :Wink: 

----------

## MARACHE

Merci polytan pour ta réponse qui rejoint celle de YetiBarBar. Le problème c'est que un port série sur mon portable, y a pas. Il faut un adaptateur, je veux bien essayer mais avant être sur qu'il n'y a pas une solution plus simple. Pesonne n'utilise de modem USB ni de carte PCMCIA? Un appareil au lieu de 2 c'est quand même mieux et moins de problème en perspective. 

L'idée du portable ou de la carte 3G j'ai l'impression qu'il faut abandonner.

Etienne

----------

## polytan

Je pense que ac ne doit pas être bien différent via l'usb, non ?

C'est peut etre même un convertisseur usb => série dans ton modem.

Essaye de le connecter et de lancer wvdial, il a une fonction qui cherche tout seul le modem.

----------

## MARACHE

Merci pour ces précisions:

 *Quote:*   

> [/post]
> 
> Je pense que ac ne doit pas être bien différent via l'usb, non ?
> 
> C'est peut etre même un convertisseur usb => série dans ton modem. 

 

Ben justement, je n'ai pas de modem et ce fil cherche à savoir ce que les autres utilisent et éventuellement à avoir des références de matériel qui fonctionne bien.

Etienne

----------

## Animatrix

J'utilise le même modem que polytan, sauf qu'il est jaune, encore plus moche.

J'ai aussi un portable, donc j'ai acheté un adaptateur usb > série (acheté sur topachat) et tout marche bien !

Le winmodem ne marchait pas aussi pour moi

----------

## YetiBarBar

Concernant les convertisseurs serie (RS 232) <=> USB, je m'y suis pas mal confronte et leur utilisation est assez simple si tu as compile le module qui va bien (il en existe beaucoup mais au pire, tu les compiles tous, tu regarde celui qui se charge et tu vires les autres).

Sinon, dans un modem USB RTC, tu risques de rencontrer juste un adaptateur integre USB <=> serie (le prix de tels convertisseurs reduisant fortement les couts de developpement sur une generation de materiel en fin de vie, il faut l'admettre et les performances etant suffisantes ...), j'ai d'ailleurs eu a y faire face avec des GPS USB qui etaient exactement les meme que ceux que j'avais en RS232 mais avec adaptateur integre ...

J'en ai essaye 4 modeles differents et tous etaient geres par un module fournit par le noyau (d'ailleurs, c'etait ecrit sur la boite : linux : no driver required) ...

----------

## MARACHE

Bon, merci je crois que je vais adopter la solution modem serie+adaptateur. C'est pas gratuit: 60euros+15euros mais bon quand on a pas le choix ... . 

Sinon, Animatrix, avec le SpeedCom92 et l'adaptateur de chez topachat, il faut activer quoi dans le noyau?

Merci à tous, je vous dirai comment cela fonctionne.

Etienne

----------

## polytan

60 euros ?????????

Si tu veux, je te vends le mien  :Very Happy: 

Pour les modules, il faut juste activer le port série et tous les ppp

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

je confirme le petit olitec speedcom v92 fonctionnait très bien à l'époque. maintenant avec un petit adaptateur en USB ça doit le faire aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Bon, je trouve que le prix de ton modem est simplement prohibitif !

Je ne veux pas faire de pub mais 1ere idee qui me passe apr la tête : ebay, soit un modem à 10 euros.

Il y a surement d'autres sites, voire même du neuf. 

60 euros, c'est pire que cher.

Un peu comme acheter une BX pourrie le prix d'une C6 neuve toute option :p

----------

## Temet

Tiens, je me demande si je l'ai pas jeté mon vieux Olitec V92 jaune ^^.

Quelle horreur le 56k! Les sites ne sont plus adaptés à ces débits...

----------

## polytan

Que ce soit les sites ou les fichiers à charger, c'est la misère tout le temps :/

Et encore, je ne parle pas de emerge --sync et compagnie.

----------

## MARACHE

Je me suis procuré un olitec speed'com V92 Ready (blanc) et j'ai acheté le cable de chez topachat. J'ai un peu galéré pour trouver un module qui convienne au cable, en les essayant tous(!) j'ai fini par le faire fonctionner avec 'pl2303'. 

Ensuite, aucun problème pour obtenir la connexion avec wvdial et ppp mais il y a quand même deux problèmes

1/ je ne me souviens plus comment il faut configurer pour qu'il trouve sa route, je suis obligé de rajouter à la main 

route add default <local IP adress>

à chaque communication

2/ et surtout la vitesse de communication est anormalement lente, donnée à 8500kb/s lors d'un téléchargement, rendant le modem à peu près inutilisable. Rien à voir avec la vitesse du modem interne sous Win ni même avec ce que j'obtenais sous linux avec mes portables précédents.

Il y a un problème quelque part, mais où?

-- le module?

-- la configuration de ppp?

-- une autre configuration?

Comment savoir?

Merci pour votre aide.

Etienne

----------

## kwenspc

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*   
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne les modems V92 sous Linux mais a priori, avec l'age de ce genre de materiel, je ne me fais pas trop de souci, il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui sait en faire fonctionner un modele. 
> 
> Bien au contraire, c'est telement vieux que le peu de drivers dispo n'ont parfois même pas été porté pour les versions plus récente du kernel. (on en trouve pour du 2.2 et du 2.4)
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

J'ai jamais eu à insérer quelconque driver dans le noyau pour avoir un modem V92 fonctionner (sur port serie en tout cas). Tout est pris en compte directement par pppd et hop.

----------

## polytan

Regarde du cotÃ© des interfaces graphiques genre gnome-dial (ou gnome-ppp), tu pourras regler la vitesse et pour ce qui est de la route ca a toujours ete automatique a la maison :/

Bonne journee,

Polytan

----------

## MARACHE

Je teste le modem depuis une autre ligne, et cela marche beaucoup mieux peut-être que l'ADSL le perturbait ou le complexait! 

Quant à la route, il la trouve tout seul maintenant, mystère pour moi mais tant mieux. La vitesse, à priori on peut la régler dans wvdial, mais les docs disent qu'on peut mettre une vitesse très grande comme 114000 et que le modem ira au maximum et j'ai pas trop envie de charger une tonne de librairies pour avoir gnome-machin qui probablement n'apportera rien. En tout cas merci à Polytan pour ses posts, c'est un peu encombrant tout ce matos mais ça dépanne bien et cela marche sans mauvaise surprise. Le seul point un peu délicat c'est de trouver le bon module pour l'adaptateur USB-serie.

Etienne

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *MARACHE wrote:*   

> Je teste le modem depuis une autre ligne, et cela marche beaucoup mieux peut-être que l'ADSL le perturbait ou le complexait! 
> 
> [...] Le seul point un peu délicat c'est de trouver le bon module pour l'adaptateur USB-serie.

 

Il te manque peut être un "filtre ADSL" sur ta prise ...

Pour ce qui est "de trouver le bon module", je les avais tous compilé et j'avais regardé lequel se chargeait avec udev quand je branchais un adaptateur (surtout que j'en avais 4 ou 5 types différents à tester ...)

----------

## dapsaille

Un chti (resolu) ^^ ?

----------

## MARACHE

Ok pour résolu mais je ne peux pas dire que la solution soit enthousiasmante, le portable fait moins de 2kg mais déjà que l'adaptateur secteur pèse ses 400g (merci sony:( ), le modem, le cable, l'adaptateur du modem c'est pas vraiment la solution nomade révée. J'imaginais plutôt une carte externe voir un adaptateur pour la 3G.

Merci encore à tous ceux qui se sont intéressés au problème.

Etienne

----------

